# Karelian birch



## Andrey.cz (Apr 7, 2021)

Today they brought me a gift - Karelian birch (masur)


----------



## 1080Wayne (Apr 7, 2021)

Beautiful piece !


----------



## wrjones224 (Apr 7, 2021)

Nice piece. Excited to see what it will look like on a pen!


----------



## GuyOwen (Apr 7, 2021)

how did you get such a beautiful piece and do actually reply where


----------



## Andrey.cz (Apr 7, 2021)

They brought me this beauty from Belarus.  I will stabilize this beautiful specimen soon.  When everything is ready I will show you


----------



## PenPal (Apr 7, 2021)

Wow I would like a pup from that beaut Birch one of my favourites.


----------



## Andrey.cz (Apr 8, 2021)

PenPal said:


> Wow I would like a pup from that beaut Birch one of my favourites.


You will receive it.


----------



## Bryguy (Apr 8, 2021)

What a beauty, I have a few pieces but they don't come close.


----------



## PenPal (Apr 8, 2021)

Andrey.cz said:


> You will receive it.


Many wonderful thanks Audrey


----------



## Andrey.cz (Apr 8, 2021)

Bryguy said:


> What a beauty, I have a few pieces but they don't come close.


Why?


----------



## GuyOwen (Apr 8, 2021)

Andrey.cz said:


> Why?


because its kinda hard to get a good piece of masur birch


----------



## Andrey.cz (Apr 28, 2021)

Today this gift will go to Peter in Australia


----------

